# Christmas.....



## charry

Whos looking forward to seeing the Big Fat Man ( santa )..?

I dont really like christmas, but have to go with the flow i guess, and spend a few hundred quid ....eeek !!


----------



## Keesha

I see the big fat man everyday lol


----------



## Lc jones

I’m very excited about Christmas this year, I’ll get to see my oldest son who I haven’t seen in a year,  I’ve missed him very much


----------



## Capt Lightning

I prefer the notion of Yuletide which starts with the Solstice on Dec 22nd.  We observer the Solstice and still have a special  meal on 25th.  to celebrate the unconquered Sun.  I'm happy for the day to have been hijacked for Christmas.  The Sun will still keep shining.


----------



## CrackerJack

A sad time for me and my 5th Christmas without my Husband who passed away in 2015. We met in 1959 as teenagers was wed in 1964. Have a great family and good friends and will be with family for the two days.


----------



## Lc jones

CrackerJack said:


> A sad time for me and my 5th Christmas without my Husband who passed away in 2015. We met in 1959 as teenagers was wed in 1964. Have a great family and good friends and will be with family for the two days.


I’m so sorry to hear that, but I’m very happy that you have family and friends that you love that will be with you, I’m sending you a big hug!


----------



## Keesha

I’m so sorry Cracker Jack.


----------



## CrackerJack

Lc jones said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that, but I’m very happy that you have family and friends that you love that will be with you, I’m sending you a big hug!



Thank you. It's getting easier and this year is looking good with family. Much appreciated xx


----------



## Packerjohn

charry said:


> Whos looking forward to seeing the Big Fat Man ( santa )..?
> 
> I dont really like christmas, but have to go with the flow i guess, and spend a few hundred quid ....eeek !!


I really don't care for the commercialism of Christmas & I don't go with the flow.  Why do you?  You don't have to if you don't want to & you'll probably be a happier person in the long run by being true to yourself.  Good luck (I was going to say "Merry Christmas" but then I thought not!)


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Yes,holidays can be rough without our loved ones. I was just going through a few Christmas decorations and found a few items my girlfriend who passed away last month had given me over the years but we all have to find a way to move on. My grand kids take care of that for me. Can't be sad with little ones around.


----------



## CrackerJack

I dont the like perrenial commercialism months before Christmas but some of the TV ads are very good

I like putting the tree up in the conservatory with the help of my 9 year old Granddaughter and get a buzz when my Son goes up in the loft and gets it down every year and sorting the lights out and hope they work first time!


----------



## CrackerJack

As far as Santa is concerned we have a regular Santa at a garden centre and the little ones love it and get prezzis and a Christmas tree from him. Ive got three in the garden and all thriving. My GD doesnt believe in him now so no more trees for Nanny...lol!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I enjoy Christmas but all of the Christmas themed movies, television specials, commercials, etc... wear on my nerves by the time Christmas actually arrives.

For me, Christmas has become a quiet day filled with memories and a few seasonal treats.

I love to see Christmas come and at the same time, I'm relieved to see it go.


----------



## IrisSenior

I like Christmas. Most people are in a better mood. I have 2 grandchildren and I like celebrating with them. I already have my lights up (not turned on at the front of the house yet but soon). It's dark so long so I have blue lights along the fence in the backyard and they are on now. Solstice for me starts on Dec. 21 and it's also my birthday. I like to go to the church and listen to carol singers and I can listen to my Christmas music now. As for the man in the red suit; it's ok for the kids, I guess.


----------



## hollydolly

I love Christmas, ...but this year my daughter will be flying in long before Christmas day..(next weekend)... for just one day, and that will be my Christmas present...that's all I need!!


----------



## charry

Packerjohn said:


> I really don't care for the commercialism of Christmas & I don't go with the flow.  Why do you?  You don't have to if you don't want to & you'll probably be a happier person in the long run by being true to yourself.  Good luck (I was going to say "Merry Christmas" but then I thought not!)





i have grandkids, and i have standards packerjohn......plus im a soppy thing.....i dont like upsetting people !! .....


----------



## charry

one of  my grandaughters aged 16, giving up her weekends.....



,


----------



## DaveA

I get a bit tired of all the commercial hoopla leading up to the Holiday but really look forward to the family gathering.  We don't have our "Christmas" on the 25th. We've moved it to the 29th this year when everyone can attend. With all of our kids married, about half the grandkids as well, and a few others with fiance's, it's tough for everyone running from in-law to family, etc.  

We gave up and moved it a less stressful day.  If all are healthy, there should be 30 - 35 of us all gathering in Connecticut.  (We'll try and keep the noise down so as not to bother RadishRose, who resides a few town away.)

It's truly a blessing for my wife and I and we'll stay over for a couple  of days before returning home. The rest of the family makes it a day trip. Sadly, the only one missing is a grandson who lives with his wife in Washington state, just over the border from Portland, Oregon.


----------



## oldman

When I was still working, I looked forward to flying on Christmas Eve and have many fond memories of those days. So many happy people and families as my passengers going here and there to be with their families. I felt so fortunate to be able to share in their joy.

Before the flights, I would offer a little boy and girl to come into the cockpit and sit in the Captain’s seat and put my hat on their small head. Mommy or Daddy would want to take their picture and they never had to ask them to smile.


----------



## PopsnTuff

The beauty of the season is what lites me up...driving thru our little town day or night to see the decorations and lit up stores and houses brings me enjoyment, along with seeing the grandkids usually during the xmas week when the moms and dads are off work. My grown daughter will also be flying in Dec. 6th from Cambodia till the 27th. Both of us will be back and forth to one of my son and fam's place about an hour away. We're planning on going to a xmas light fest at Kings Dominion (I might be pushed around in a wheelchair since all that walking is not possible for me) then hanging out at a ski resort having some drinking spirits! ❄ 
Ho Ho Ho everyone!


----------



## fuzzybuddy

Thanksgiving is a big family day.  By big family day , I mean aunts, uncle nieces, nephews , cousins, grandparents-ya know everybody.  Christmas is for mom, dad and the kids. I don't celebrate the religious day, but the commercial Santa Claus day.


----------



## rgp

Bah-Hum-Bug.........


----------



## toffee

i like it -like to see xmas trees in homes as u go by in the car =plus lit up houses ' we dont have massive people at ours
just sons n wifes weather permitting - I decorate the lounge right through =lights' tree all the silly hanging up stuff' and a stocking for the animals lol..well)))))) always did the home when kids where here nothing has change really-iam no mrs scrooge still wrapping up
prezzies for them which is my worst hate -


----------



## Keesha

I love Christmas 
The Christmas lights, Christmas trees , Christmas food & candy, Christmas carols, 
the excitement and everything that goes with it, including the peace & quiet  when it’s all over.


----------



## Sassycakes

*I love Christmas and am so Happy that is a day where I can spend time with my loved ones. Everyone being together laughing and having a good time is a wonderful day for me.*


----------



## Capt Lightning

An interesting note is that "Have yourself a merry little Christmas" was originally written as a very melancholy song.  This caused concern with the shows producers who insisted that it be re-written to the now familiar jollier version while retaining the same melody.

The original version went ..
Have yourself a merry little Christmas
It may be your last
Next year we may all be living in the past
Have yourself a merry little Christmas
Pop that champagne cork
Next year we may all be living in New York
No good times like the olden days
Happy golden days of yore
Faithful friends who were dear to us
Will be near to us no more
But at least we all will be together
If the Lord allows
From now on, we'll have to muddle through somehow
So have yourself a merry little Christmas now


----------



## Keesha

Capt Lightning said:


> An interesting note is that "Have yourself a merry little Christmas" was originally written as a very melancholy song.  This caused concern with the shows producers who insisted that it be re-written to the now familiar jollier version while retaining the same melody.
> 
> The original version went ..
> Have yourself a merry little Christmas
> It may be your last
> Next year we may all be living in the past
> Have yourself a merry little Christmas
> Pop that champagne cork
> Next year we may all be living in New York
> No good times like the olden days
> Happy golden days of yore
> Faithful friends who were dear to us
> Will be near to us no more
> But at least we all will be together
> If the Lord allows
> From now on, we'll have to muddle through somehow
> So have yourself a merry little Christmas now


I never really paid attention to the words before but they certainly do sound depressing. Oddly enough I love that song and it sounds great on the saxophone ☺.... no words needed. Lol


----------



## Ronni

I love Christmas  It's my favorite season!  I am completely ridiculous at Christmas. We both get into it.  Photo evidence.


----------



## Keesha

Oh Ronni. I love it. I wish my man were more open minded like yours but there’s no way he’d go for it so I dress up with the dogs. Lol
That’s so cute!!!


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> I love Christmas
> The Christmas lights, Christmas trees , Christmas food & candy, Christmas carols,
> the excitement and everything that goes with it, including the peace & quiet  when it’s all over. ❤





Sassycakes said:


> *I love Christmas and am so Happy that is a day where I can spend time with my loved ones. Everyone being together laughing and having a good time is a wonderful day for me.*


Same for me.  
Like most of life's experiences, we get out what we put in and attitude counts for a lot. 
As Abraham Lincoln said, "Folks are usually as happy as they make up their minds to be."


----------



## Gary O'

Christmas became something for me at Montgomery Wards

When my big sis introduced me to *The Man
*
I may have been carrying a full load, or creating one (seemed distracted)




Anyway, I have come to post my little Christmas story here ever season
Gotten to be some sorta tradition for me
Can't stop now

*Christmas 1954*
I knew what was coming….really, for once I knew.
The tree, the lights, the bubbling ones, the tinsel, the snow outside, the oil stove warming everyone (that stood smack dab on the stove), the windows adorned with Christmas icing, and….the presents.
I just took it all in, quietly, unassuming, sizing things up.
(‘Hmm, so this happens, say, every year…huh’)

I never said much for, oh, about twenty some years, and at four didn’t say anything, ever.
I cast a rather small shadow, and more than a few times got left at places. Not on purpose, but I just wasn’t much of a bother to anyone…to the point of, to some extent, non-existence.
Mom forgot me at the Montgomery Wards store once.
Huge multi-storied store…fascinating.
She eventually came back and got me even though I wasn’t quite done window shopping.
I wonder how far out of the store she got, or did she get halfway home, or even home and realize, sitting the table, that, hey, the tiny person that normally occupies the booster seat is not here.

I really enjoyed the anonymity.
It gave me time to take in all I could, and remain in my own thoughts.
Kids were pretty much trained to be out of sight when folks came over.
Ever once in a while someone would ask,

‘And what’s your name young man?’

‘Dad, it’s me, Gary.’

My sis would take my hand and guide me over to the tree, pointing out each and every glittery thing.
It was a no shit moment, but knew it made her feel good, so let it happen.

The day came.

I should say the day before came, as we traditionally opened gifts on Christmas eve.

Gramma and Grampa came down the hill to participate.
I’d say it was around 6pm, as it was dark out and everybody had already eaten.
My sis played santy, handing gifts to Gramma and Grampa.
I was busy watching while trying to crack the walnuts and Brazil nuts from my stocking.
I couldn’t help but observe the fake happiness and surprise from everyone as they opened their gifts…everyone but Grampa. He was rather gruff, and had a habit of saying exactly what he thought.

‘I already have a tie.’

I loved him.
Didn’t even give much thought to that emotion back then, but now I know I loved him.

It came to be my turn to open my gifts.
Not a big trick, as my stuff was in a large sack.
It was a sack full of toys…..cars, trucks, a harmonica, and some little bags of hard candy.
The thing is, the toys were all kinda beat up, trucks with missing wheels, and everything was a bit scuffed, dented and rusty in places.
It didn’t bother me a whit. I loved it all.
But I remember the look on my Dad’s face as he watched me haul them outta the bag.
He was ashamed.
I felt like saying something comforting…but didn’t.
My feelings of making the situation even harder on him by not saying ‘it’s OK’ won out.
Every Christmas after that was huge.

Funny, not haha funny, but oddly strange, my thoughts on his mental processes.
For years I rather pitied him for toiling to get us what he thought was what we wanted.
Him, the bread winner, the toy winner, the house, food and warmth provider.
How he fell head first into the American dream…the freaking nightmare.
But in my early years of fatherhood I came to understand.
He was from an era that dictated those things….’things’.

*Christmas 1972*
We were a tad impoverished.
Poverty stricken was a status I was striving for.
We managed a few meager toys from the five and dime, and wrapped them in newspaper, placing them under the tree limb from the neighbor’s backyard that had miraculously blown down from one of their giant firs.
We watched the boys unwrap their tinsel strength early China bobbles.
They lasted almost long enough to get ‘em outta the newspaper, disintegrating in their little ink stained hands.
However, as my lady wiped last Wednesday’s headlines from their fingers so they could drink their mug of hot cinnamon tea and suck one their tiny candy canes, I whipped out to the truck to bring in the toy of toys…the one that would give back.

My eldest named the little puppy from the pound, Felix.
Felix the dog…hey, it was original.
Only he was too young to pronounce the name Felix, so it came out ‘juwix’.
The thing is, a few moments after cleaning up the vomit and diarrhea from the truck seat, floorboard and doors, and myself, it dawned on me that Felix may not have been the best of finds.
The next morning my eldest seemed to have lost track of him, so we both went looking.

‘Juwix….Juuuuwix…heeeere Juwix’

I got a kick out of his determination in locating his new little buddy, trudging around the yard, big cheeks housed upon his tiny neck earnestly calling out with his baby Elmer Fudd like voice…‘Juwix….Juuuuwix…heeeere Juwix’.

Unfortunately we found Juwix.
He was under a gap in the wood pile…rather stiff.
So, as my Dad, twenty some years before, I vowed to provide a better Christmas for the years to come.
Not lavish ones, but ones that bore a couple substantial gifts for each of my little beings.

Christmas now?

Keep yer tie money.



...and, over the years, I've kinda turned the tables a bit


----------



## RadishRose

What a story! So moving, so touching. Thanks for sharing, @Gary O' .


----------



## charry

I like the lead up to christmas , but not the day...I prefer New years eve ......


----------



## charry

Lovely story Gary ...


----------



## Nautilus

We love Christmas too but have had to cut back on decorations this year.


----------



## squatting dog

Time to put up my favorite decoration.


----------



## drifter

Keesha said:


> I see the big fat man everyday lol


Uh oh.


----------



## Sunny

My family does a big combination of Thanksgiving, Christmas, and several birthdays that are around this time of year. Living as we do, spread out all over the U.S., this celebration is the one time of year that all of us (or most, anyway) manage to get together. The first of them will arrive tomorrow morning.

On Thanksgiving, we have dinner at my son's house, and he puts up his (artificial) tree, for everyone to decorate. That kicks off the season. We follow it with dinner and sometimes some sort of entertainment. This year, I am giving all of them DVD's made from slides of our family starting off when my husband and I were dating. Most of them are in them, except for the youngest, who came along in the digital era, after we stopped taking slides.

Then, we have dessert, which is a birthday cake, and give gifts to the birthday people.

Works for us every year, anyway.


----------



## CarolfromTX

I feel kinda sorry for the Bah Humbug crowd. Religion aside, I view Christmas as a time to get together with family, and friends, and just celebrate life. This is not to say I dismiss the religious aspect, because I don't. But, it's still a great time to celebrate, even if you don't believe. Call it Yuletide, or whatever. Just make it a time to be kind, and give of yourself, and enjoy.


----------



## Meanderer

We enjoy the peace on earth and good will toward men, that we easily find this time of year, when we take time to seek it out.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

CarolfromTX said:


> Call it Yuletide, or whatever. Just make it a time to be kind, and give of yourself, and enjoy.


Festivus! The holiday for the rest of us.


----------



## charry

CrackerJack said:


> A sad time for me and my 5th Christmas without my Husband who passed away in 2015. We met in 1959 as teenagers was wed in 1964. Have a great family and good friends and will be with family for the two days.




sorry to hear that crackerjack .....i dread losing my hubby...hes my only close family, apart from my  elderly parents ,who i havnt seen in 5yrs...they are aged 95.....x


----------



## Pappy

We don’t do much at our house, but we do enjoy riding around seeing all the decorations.


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> We don’t do much at our house, but we do enjoy riding around seeing all the decorations.


----------



## Meanderer

Santa - 101


----------



## Meanderer

Keesha said:


> I never really paid attention to the words before but they certainly do sound depressing. Oddly enough I love that song and it sounds great on the saxophone ☺.... no words needed. Lol


Cheer up!


----------



## Liberty

Ronni said:


> I love Christmas  It's my favorite season!  I am completely ridiculous at Christmas. We both get into it.  Photo evidence.
> View attachment 82590


Hey, guys, so wish you could see this check out gal at our fav market.  Today she had a turkey headband,  a 
" lots of feathers" TU TU over her leggings and the craziest necklace and earrings. Her check out line is always the longest. No matter how busy we are I tell hub "just suck it up and get in line behind Candy". What a hoot, gotta love her!


----------



## drifter

Meanderer said:


> Cheer up!


And, somebody spent a lot of time making this, whether it was made commercially or some dear lady spent much time with her 
needle on this.


----------



## 911

When I was younger, much younger, I enjoyed watching all of the Christmas TV specials. Even guys like; Andy Williams, John Denver, Bob Hope and the rest of them. A lot of good, sometimes funny entertainment with plenty of Christmas songs thrown in. It really helped to make the holiday a little more merrier.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yanno what? I miss those Christmas specials, too. Maybe it was just a simpler time and people watched them instead of racing around, working late, delivering/picking up kids from lessons. You know the advertisers were calculating how much good their advertising dollars would do.


----------



## 911

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Yanno what? I miss those Christmas specials, too. Maybe it was just a simpler time and people watched them instead of racing around, working late, delivering/picking up kids from lessons. You know the advertisers were calculating how much good their advertising dollars would do.


I liked to listen to Burl Ives sing his songs. He sounded and looked like Christmas.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Loved Burl Ives, but when during the McCarthy era he was blacklisted, so even listening to his records was Just. Not. Done. After all, there was a Red Under Every Bed in those days.


----------



## Meanderer

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Loved Burl Ives, but when during the McCarthy era, he was blacklisted and even listening to his records was Just. Not. Done. After all, there was a Red Under Every Bed in those days.


....or a Red. Nosed. Reindeer.


----------



## Lc jones

I agree that Christmas is a great time to be around your family but since I’ve become a Christian I now know that there is only one reason why we celebrate Christmas. This is where all the joy, happiness and the pleasure of the season comes from. Peace on earth only comes through Him.


----------



## Meanderer

This Carol, by Bing Crosby, may be lesser known, but is a favorite!





O FIR TREE DARK
(Ken Darby)

as recorded by
Bing Crosby & The Ken Darby Singers
With Victor Young & his Orchestra
March 28th 1947


O fir tree dark, o fir tree dear,
I wander through the silent night,
And feel thy fragrance in the air,
And see thy branches robed in white.

O fir tree dark, o fir tree dear,
How blessed is our Christmas tide.
So strong the charm that holds me here,
In truth, I scarce can leave thy side.

The twinkling lights that deck thy boughs
Enchant me with their shining spell,
And in a language all their own
The lovely Christmas story tells.

O fir tree dark, o fir tree dear,
I feel the wings of angels near!


----------



## Meanderer

A Christmas Toolbox - Jingle Bells


----------



## CarolfromTX

Not only do I see the fat man every day, I sleep with his bearded self. And he snores! I feel blessed, because we live in the same town as our daughter and grandkids, so we will be spending Christmas with them .


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## oldman

I suffer with seasonal depression, so from around Thanksgiving until New Years, I'm pretty much in the dumps. It is sometimes hard to walk around with a smile on my face while my brain is being depressed.


----------



## oldman

Lc jones said:


> I agree that Christmas is a great time to be around your family but since I’ve become a Christian I now know that there is only one reason why we celebrate Christmas. This is where all the joy, happiness and the pleasure of the season comes from. Peace on earth only comes through Him.


You are so right, but we are a dying breed.


----------



## debodun

Already Christmas music in heavy rotation on the radio. I don't mind it, but may people tire quickly of "Jingle Bells" and "White Christmas".


----------



## Nautilus

It was Christmas Eve and I was four years old.  I remember the story well because my parents recounted it every Christmas for about 40 years.  We were visiting my aunt and it was dark, probably about 7:00 P.M. but to a kid, night is night.  My parents wouldn't leave to go home and I constantly interrupted their conversations to tell them it was time to leave...again and again, all the adults ignored me. Finally, when I couldn't take it any more, I stormed into the kitchen and hollered, "If we miss Santa Claus, I'm gonna be really pissed off!"


----------



## Lc jones

oldman said:


> You are so right, but we are a dying breed.


Don’t worry God has this under control.


----------



## Lc jones

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 82972


I just finished up


----------



## RadishRose

oldman said:


> I suffer with seasonal depression, so from around Thanksgiving until New Years, I'm pretty much in the dumps. It is sometimes hard to walk around with a smile on my face while my brain is being depressed.


Oldman Please get an RX for a S.A.D. light. It must be at least 1400 lumins or ask about vitamin D. If you don't, you might continue to suffer.

Many of us feel depression because of  over-hype of the holidays when we are missing our loved ones.  Try to ignore it.


----------



## RadishRose

Nautilus said:


> It was Christmas Eve and I was four years old.  I remember the story well because my parents recounted it every Christmas for about 40 years.  We were visiting my aunt and it was dark, probably about 7:00 P.M. but to a kid, night is night.  My parents wouldn't leave to go home and I constantly interrupted their conversations to tell them it was time to leave...again and again, all the adults ignored me. Finally, when I couldn't take it any more, I stormed into the kitchen and hollered, "If we miss Santa Claus, I'm gonna be really pissed off!"


I love it!


----------



## hollydolly

Lc jones said:


> I just finished up


 Lovely...


----------



## peppermint

Sassycakes said:


> *I love Christmas and am so Happy that is a day where I can spend time with my loved ones. Everyone being together laughing and having a good time is a wonderful day for me.*


Same with me, Sassy....I love Christmas...My favorite time of the year...This year we will all go to my Brother and sister'shome....Our Son and Family and daughter in family...My brother's daughter and Family and Son and Family....All together!!!!   
We have 5 little one's   ….. 4 years old, 3 years old, 2 years old, 1 year old and 8 months.... from my brother's children....

We will have our fish dinner....All kinds of fish.....And have Spaghetti with Anchovies...Only 4 of us eat that....Also, crabs with Spaghetti...


----------



## peppermint

Ronni said:


> I love Christmas  It's my favorite season!  I am completely ridiculous at Christmas. We both get into it.  Photo evidence.
> View attachment 82590


You two, are so cute!!


----------



## Lc jones

hollydolly said:


> Lovely...


Thank you I had fun decorating


----------



## Keesha

Lc jones said:


> I just finished up


That’s beautiful. 
I picked up my tree last night and decorating it tomorrow. I’ve got to cut the end of and drill some holes on the trunk so it can drink water.
When I’m all finished I’ll take a picture.


----------



## Nautilus

Canadian Christmas Visit
LF - Christmas Video (1).mp4?role=personal


----------



## Meanderer

Our tree went up yesterday.  We downsized our 7' pre-lit tree, with a 6' Alpine pencil tree from amazon.  It still needs decorations.


----------



## peppermint

Meanderer said:


> Our tree went up yesterday.  We downsized our 7' pre-lit tree, with a 6' Alpine pencil tree from amazon.  It still needs decorations.
> View attachment 83269


I like that tree...


----------



## Sassycakes

We did our inside decorations today. We are expecting snow tomorrow so we will wait to do the outside Tuesday.


----------



## Ken N Tx

peppermint said:


> I like that tree...


----------



## debodun




----------



## charry

Sassycakes said:


> *I love Christmas and am so Happy that is a day where I can spend time with my loved ones. Everyone being together laughing and having a good time is a wonderful day for me.*




What ,,!!! No arguments...well thats a first ....enjoy


----------



## peppermint




----------



## Lvstotrvl

peppermint said:


> I like that tree...


That’s a great looking tree!


----------



## Autumn72

oldman said:


> When I was still working, I looked forward to flying on Christmas Eve and have many fond memories of those days. So many happy people and families as my passengers going here and there to be with their families. I felt so fortunate to be able to share in their joy.
> 
> Before the flights, I would offer a little boy and girl to come into the cockpit and sit in the Captain’s seat and put my hat on their small head. Mommy or Daddy would want to take their picture and they never had to ask them to smile.


You mean you did not celebrate with a family of your own?


----------



## oldman

Autumn72 said:


> You mean you did not celebrate with a family of your own?


You would think so, right? After my kids got older, I volunteered to fly on Christmas Eve so that other pilots could be home on Christmas Eve with their families and enjoy what I had when my kids were younger. Requests for days off always went by seniority, so I could have had the time off, but how's that right? I get every Christmas Eve off while the younger pilots have to work every Christmas Eve; is that fair? So, I would work a couple of years and then take a couple of years off. 

And besides, I enjoyed flying Christmas Eve. It's hard for anyone to envision how beautiful the sky is on Christmas Eve at 37,000 feet. It's the landing in Chicago with the temperature at 17°, winds at 30 mph and it's snowing that brings you back to reality. OTOH, if we're flying to Miami, now you're talking.


----------



## Ruthanne

At this time I don't plan on spending any money for Christmas gifts--I've gotten in debt with that before and don't want to do it again.  Can't afford to be in debt.  I will send out some Christmas cards that I've already purchased.  I got some lights to put in the window but not sure I'll be able to because I put up plastic on the windows.  We'll see how that goes.  This time of year has been hard for me and my family but I'm trying to be more positive this year and just enjoy some decent movies and music and will even put on the yule log channel!


----------



## Marie5656

I have not decorated in years. But could not resist this year.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Marie5656 said:


> I have not decorated in years. But could not resist this year.
> 
> View attachment 84006View attachment 84007


I love to see a Christmas cactus in bloom! 

I have an elderly one that my mother started from cuttings back in the late 60s.  It used to always blossom between Thanksgiving and Christmas but it hasn't blossomed in several years since I moved to my current apartment.  I wish I could figure out how to restore its useful enthusiasm and vigor.


----------



## Gary O'

Christmas has always had a special place in my heart


...and elsewhere


----------



## Marie5656

Aunt Bea said:


> I love to see a Christmas cactus in bloom!
> 
> I have an elderly one that my mother started from cuttings back in the late 60s.  It used to always blossom between Thanksgiving and Christmas but it hasn't blossomed in several years since I moved to my current apartment.  I wish I could figure out how to restore its useful enthusiasm and vigor.



I asked a friend who has had good luck with hers.  She said she does not feed hers, waters infrequently and keeps hers in indirect sunlight.  So, I guess I will try that.  Mine was blooming when I bought it


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Aunt Bea said:


> I love to see a Christmas cactus in bloom!
> 
> I have an elderly one that my mother started from cuttings back in the late 60s.  It used to always blossom between Thanksgiving and Christmas but it hasn't blossomed in several years since I moved to my current apartment.  I wish I could figure out how to restore its useful enthusiasm and vigor.


Aunt Bea,you might want to start a new one with a cutting from the old one. You have nothing to lose by trying. You may end up with two. Just stick a piece in some potting soil and keep it damp not wet. Possibly just transplanting to a larger pot with fresh soil would also do the trick.


----------



## Catlady

This is my wish for Christmas 2019


----------



## Meanderer

Meanderer said:


> Our tree went up yesterday.  We downsized our 7' pre-lit tree, with a 6' Alpine pencil tree from amazon.  It still needs decorations.
> View attachment 83269


Well, its been a week, & I finally got it decorated.  Had to use the smaller and lighter ornaments.


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> I love to see a Christmas cactus in bloom!
> 
> I have an elderly one that my mother started from cuttings back in the late 60s.  It used to always blossom between Thanksgiving and Christmas but it hasn't blossomed in several years since I moved to my current apartment.  I wish I could figure out how to restore its useful enthusiasm and vigor.


Maybe repot it into one size larger pot with fresh soil? Does it have the same light as before? Maybe it needs the same light. Good luck. They are beautiful plants.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ladybj

I will be glad when the big fat Jolly man come and go.  This normally is my favorite time of year but not this year.  But will make the best of it.  I hope everyone have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Catlady

My daughter had a little kitten.  One night she saw the Christmas tree shaking violently.  It was the little rascal climbing up the trunk.


----------



## Marie5656

*Well, I wrote to Santa, via Amazon, and requested a new pair of bedroom slippers. Think I need some?

*


----------



## Ladybj

Catlady said:


> This is my wish for Christmas 2019


LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Catlady

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, I wrote to Santa, via Amazon, and requested a new pair of bedroom slippers. Think I need some?
> 
> View attachment 84422*


Nope, you have to wait for holes at least 2 inches diameter.


----------



## Ladybj

Sassycakes said:


> We did our inside decorations today. We are expecting snow tomorrow so we will wait to do the outside Tuesday.


I am praying for a Snow White Christmas.  Please send some snow to VA...lol


----------



## fmdog44

Watching Christmas morning videos on youtube of the kids opening their presents is now a tradition.


----------



## Marie5656

Catlady said:


> Nope, you have to wait for holes at least 2 inches diameter.


Oh but the one on the left is pretty darn close, don't you think?


----------



## Lc jones

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, I wrote to Santa, via Amazon, and requested a new pair of bedroom slippers. Think I need some?
> 
> View attachment 84422*


I’m sure Santa will grant your wish!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Liberty

550101 said:


> Haven't decorated yet, because it's still too early. I decorate on the 24th and take everything down promptly on the 26th.


You gotta be kidding...like "why bother already"...lol!


----------



## peppermint

Anyone who sometimes want Christmas to get over, I understand....

One Christmas Eve, My Dad was in the Hospital for a month....Me and my family visited him in the Hospital the day before Christmas Eve....
I was to go to the Hospital at 11:30 AM to see my Dad, morning of Christmas Eve....
.
.My husband and son went to the mall to buy last minute gifts....grandson and granddaughter went along....They were buying for me and their Mom....My daughter in law was fixing her home and we were going to have Christmas Eve with them....We had a friend who dressed as Santa
to come to the house around 7 PM....

I get a phone call from the Hospital around 10:30 AM....A woman asked for my name....I told her I was coming to the Hospital to see my
Dad today.....She informed me that my Dad had died!!!!   She wanted to make sure that the Hospital delivered the message....
It was a total shock!!!   Because my Mom had died in the same hospital many years ago....  

I couldn't get a hold of the guy's....It was not the time when not many had Cell Phones.....It was 2001....Maybe my son had one but I couldn't]
get a hold of them, cause I didn't have a cell phone and I didn't have his number on my home phone....I called my daughter in law....It took
many phone calls to get her....She Knew what store the guy's were shopping and called the store....She did get my son and 

That's my Christmas Story....I lost my Mom, Dad and my brother died 3 month's after my Dad....In March, just before his Birthday and mine...


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty

peppermint said:


> Anyone who sometimes want Christmas to get over, I understand....
> 
> One Christmas Eve, My Dad was in the Hospital for a month....Me and my family visited him in the Hospital the day before Christmas Eve....
> I was to go to the Hospital at 11:30 AM to see my Dad, morning of Christmas Eve....
> .
> .My husband and son went to the mall to buy last minute gifts....grandson and granddaughter went along....They were buying for me and their Mom....My daughter in law was fixing her home and we were going to have Christmas Eve with them....We had a friend who dressed as Santa
> to come to the house around 7 PM....
> 
> I get a phone call from the Hospital around 10:30 AM....A woman asked for my name....I told her I was coming to the Hospital to see my
> Dad today.....She informed me that my Dad had died!!!!   She wanted to make sure that the Hospital delivered the message....
> It was a total shock!!!   Because my Mom had died in the same hospital many years ago....
> 
> I couldn't get a hold of the guy's....It was not the time when not many had Cell Phones.....It was 2001....Maybe my son had one but I couldn't]
> get a hold of them, cause I didn't have a cell phone and I didn't have his number on my home phone....I called my daughter in law....It took
> many phone calls to get her....She Knew what store the guy's were shopping and called the store....She did get my son and
> 
> That's my Christmas Story....I lost my Mom, Dad and my brother died 3 month's after my Dad....In March, just before his Birthday and mine...


Yes, holidays can bring back a bittersweet mixed bag of memories, for sure.  My mom went into the hospital on New Year's Day and died later in the month. 

What I try to do is concentrate on the positive memories and whisper  to my mom that I'm going to see her when its my time to. We try to do for others during this season.  It seems to balance out the energy and gives us pleasure, too.
This is a garden stepping stone I've got that sums it up pretty well:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Decorated the top of the speaker in the hall.  Hope to put some glasswax stencils on the mirrors.  (Will be using Brasso, as I cannot find glasswax paste & it is listed as a glass cleaner)


----------



## Aunt Bea

Aunt Bea said:


> I love to see a Christmas cactus in bloom!
> 
> I have an elderly one that my mother started from cuttings back in the late 60s.  It used to always blossom between Thanksgiving and Christmas but it hasn't blossomed in several years since I moved to my current apartment.  I wish I could figure out how to restore its useful enthusiasm and vigor.


This morning I noticed that the old Christmas cactus finally decided to bloom!

This is the first time since approx. 2010.

This fall I was able to move it to a cool west-facing window with limited light due to a large pine tree just outside.  

I started feeding it Miracle-Gro and watering it once a month.

It doesn't take much to get me excited these days.


----------



## officerripley

Yesterday (Tues., Jan. 4), we got in the mail a Christmas card from my SIL & her huzz that she mailed from Tennessee on Dec. 17.


----------



## jujube

Today, I drove past a home that still had the Christmas decorations up.  No problem there......but the Halloween decorations were also still up.  Witches, ghosts, skeletons, cobwebs, et al.. 

So, the question came up......how many layers of Halloween and Christmas were there?  And which came first?  The chicken or the egg?  Halloween or Christmas?

Do they just add another layer of the relevant holiday each year?

Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## debodun

My next door neighbor at my old house leaves his Christmas light up all year. Just turns them on during the holiday season.


----------



## Jules

Our strata requires Christmas decorations to be removed by mid January.  Can’t remember if there’s a date when they’re permitted to go up.  It’s never been an issue, yet.


----------

